# EWCM & BFP from tracking CM...



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello & apologies for tmi...

Just wondering how long before ovulation would u get egg white CM?? Does it mean you have ovulated or that this will happen in "x" amount of days?

Has anybody else managed to get a BFP just by tracking their CM?

Thank you


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there i havent had a BFP as i am in a f/f relationship but have used fertility awareness charting to understand my body and find it really interesting. I think if you chart only CM you can only see retrospectively your peak day of fertility. Also only charting CM can be misleading due to your body making attempts to ovulate which would change CM but you dont necessarily ovulate. The most accurate way is taking your temperature too because you can observe the increase in fertile CM that means you are approaching ovulation and a rise in temperature means you have ovulated. The egg white CM will dry up abruptly but the temperature remains high until day 1 of AF.

Every woman is different but roughly speaking:
immediately following AF it will feel dry
Few days later CM may feel sticky or rubbery.
After this you get a creamy lotionlike CM for several days
Final and most fertile CM is eggwhite

Ovulation averages approx 2 weeks but can be 8 days to 1 month or longer from day 1 of your cycle. What determines how long it takes you to ovulate is how soon your body reaches an oestrogen threshold!! So every woman is different.

So in answer to your question everyone is different but egg white is the most fertile stage and suggests ovulation is approaching, once ovulation occurs CM changes abruptly often within hours and becomes dry! As long as you have fertile-quality CM up to the time you ovulate you should get pregnant. This CM can be several days or as few as one!


----------

